# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Смысл

## Aniruddha das

- Gitamrita 


Мои почтительные поклоны!
Объясните, пожалуйста, что имеется в виду, когда говорят о мужчинах, которые под каблуком у женщины....
Слышала, что мужчина может даже кричать или даже бить жену и при этом все равно быть подкаблучником. Что находится "внутри" этого выражения?

И еще один вопрос: если женатый мужчина занимает положение наставника и у него в подопечных много незамужних девчонок... не велик ли соблазн?

Как решаются подобные вопросы? Ведь беспокойства могут возникнуть у всех, не так ли.

Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Цитата:
Объясните, пожалуйста, что имеется в виду, когда говорят о мужчинах, которые под каблуком у женщины.... Слышала, что мужчина может даже кричать или даже бить жену и при этом все равно быть подкаблучником. Что находится "внутри" этого выражения?

Харе Кришна!
Природа «подкаблучности» - вожделение, непреодолимое желание наслаждать чувства. Ненависть и гнев – это другая сторона неудовлетворенного вожделения. Когда человек строит корыстные планы, связанные с удовлетворением чувств, он готов на подлости, готов унизиться и т.п. Но если его желание «обламывается», он тут же превращается в деспота. Находиться под каблуком, значит быть привязанным к удовлетворению чувств. Эта привязанность можно преодолеть, если мужчина честно выполняет свой долг по отношению к своей семье. Выполнение долга вырабатывает в сердце устойчивую непривязанность. Эмоциональный уровень этого состояния, скажем прямо, не велик, однако это куда лучше, чем слюнявая влюбленность и томные воздыхания в предвкушении райских наслаждений. Со временем чувство долга перерастает в любовь. Настоящую любовь, которую мы все так ищем.

Веды знают о том, что мужчинам свойственно оказываться под каблуком у жены, поэтому они вдохновляют всех женщин смотреть на своих мужей как на господина с целью вдохновить мужчин выполнять их долг. Мужчина, выполняющий свои обязанности по отношению к семье, сравним с господином, который предоставляет защиту и заботу всем своим подопечным.

Цитата:
И еще один вопрос: если женатый мужчина занимает положение наставника и у него в подопечных много незамужних девчонок...не велик ли соблазн?
Как решаются подобные вопросы? Ведь беспокойства могут возникнуть у всех, не так ли.

В среде преданных работает правило, когда мужчины и женщины занимаются духовной практикой раздельно по полам. В алтарной комнате мы сидим по разные стороны, принимаем прасад по отдельности, душ и туалет посещаем в соответствии с тем же принципом.

Почему мужчина должен наставлять женщин? А чем занимается его жена? Почему бы ей не проповедовать вместе с ним? Почему она не пытается защитить своего мужа от близкого общения с противоположным полом? Или он не женат???

Каждый проповедник проповедует только лицам одного с ним пола. Это нормально. Это должно стать законом! Иногда преданные проповедуют семейными парами, что очень эффективно. Но сели проповедника-мужчину тянет говорить об истине только женщинам и, тем более, молодым, это опасно не только для самого проповедника, но и для всех кто слушает его проповедь и всех кто равнодушно за всем за этим наблюдает.

Мне были знакомы несколько подобных примеров, добром не закончилось. Необходимо ценить этот драгоценный дар, который вручил нам Шрила Прабхупада. Очень часто мы не в состоянии понять, что за драгоценность имеем. Ни в коем случае нельзя пытаться балансировать над пропастью чувственных наслаждений, наступит момент, когда сексуальные желания столкнут такого эквилибриста в пропасть.

----------

